
Lisp to C++ or JavaScript for port of SEIR Model - akheros
http://akheros.com
======
akheros
Hi - we are looking for volunteers / partners to adapt a working & running
unique SEIR epidemiological model in to JavaScript to put online our GIS for
COVID with integrated incongruity detection (for surges and super-spreads of
wave II). Thank you.

